
Bangladesh Bank hackers compromised SWIFT software, warning issued - uaaa
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-nyfed-bangladesh-malware-exclusiv-idUSKCN0XM0DR
======
brudgers
Related analysis:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563690)

